# Clear error log Shimano E Tube project??



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a Shimano SM-PCE02 that I use on my laptop for updating my bike firmware and other diagnostic/maintence duties. I use the Shimano software (new version 5) for Windows. I had an error code E1003 - sensor abnormality - show up several months ago which advised I would have no assist functions and to see the dealer. The error never appeared on my controller and the bike has never malfunctioned. I have all assist functions and bike operates normally. I only found the error in the error log when using my phone app one day while connected to the bike via Bluetooth. Using my SM-PCE02 I can see the error in the log but when running error check diagnostic on the bike everything is normal. I think the error E1003 may be a one time 'ghost' error. I want to clear the motor error log if possible and see if it comes back before contacting Shimano. Anyone know how to clear the log??


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

No responses ...but I did find out the answer from Shimano tech support if it helps others. The error log cannot be cleared and is a permanent record. It records each instance of an error so multiple errors may show a more serious ongoing issue whereas a single recorded error may just be a 'startup or momentary software glitch'. Tech advised the E01003 error which many users on this forum have reported on their EP8 motors (including brand new bikes) is not worrisome if it is not a recurring error but can be caused by improper startup of the bike and a few other startup/initialization issues. Tech further advised it would not affect future warranty claims


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I did not know that the error log could not be cleared. I assumed at some point that error message would go away when Shimano did some update. Lots of folks have that error and I think we have all assumed exactly what Shimano told you. No worries. Bike functions normally, don't worry about it, get out and ride.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got on the etube app yesterday for the first time in a couple months. There was an update for the motor and it downloaded fine but when I disconnected I had 2 flashing red lights on the en100 junction box, first time for that. Turned off bike and turned back on everything is fine, rode fine today. But the app still shows an update with the little red circle on the main page after is connects, once I go in and choose updates it says everything is updated so I guess just a bug with the app??

My error log is still empty checked it after the flashing red lights


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

Tickle said:


> I just got on the etube app yesterday for the first time in a couple months. There was an update for the motor and it downloaded fine but when I disconnected I had 2 flashing red lights on the en100 junction box, first time for that. Turned off bike and turned back on everything is fine, rode fine today. But the app still shows an update with the little red circle on the main page after is connects, once I go in and choose updates it says everything is updated so I guess just a bug with the app??


That sounds like there may have been an error when the firmware was being flashed. You should be able to confirm if your bike does have the most current firmware thru the E Tube app and checking their website to see if it is correct. I bricked my en-ew100 trying to update my bike firmware via Bluetooth. Had to have LBS restore firmware. Now I do firmware updates with PC and interface box.


----------

